# Emirates ID has been printed-now how long do I have to wait?



## desiboy89

Hi guys,

I got my employment visa stamped on my passport on Monday and on the same day, got an SMS from the Emirates id guys saying that my id is under processing.

Just checked the status on the website today(did not receive an SMS) and it says that the card has been printed.

How long would I have to wait now till it is ready to pick up?

Thanks!


----------



## Jordanbasset

Mine took about five days after the SMS saying that it was in processing, got another sms message telling me to pick it up


----------

